

GitHub for Windows (official) - dchristiansen
http://windows.github.com/

======
dchristiansen
And the Github.com blog post - <https://github.com/blog/1127-github-for-
windows>

------
dchristiansen
Here's an introduction from Phil Haack -
[http://haacked.com/archive/2012/05/21/introducing-github-
for...](http://haacked.com/archive/2012/05/21/introducing-github-for-
windows.aspx)

